# Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen



## Anglerboard-Team (2. Januar 2007)

Der _*ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN*_
Die Plattform Anglerboard.de ist heutzutage für viele nicht mehr aus der anglerischen Medienwelt wegzudenken. Das machen nicht nur die über 1 Million „Unique Users“ pro Monat auf unseren Seiten aus, sondern vor allem die aktiven unter den jetzt schon fast über 23.000 im Forum registrierten Mitglieder.

Egal ob bei oft auch kontrovers geführten Diskussionen, bei Treffen oder bei Aktionen wie der um den im Iran inhaftierten Angler Donald Klein:

*Die Anglerboardmitglieder sind durchaus aktiv!!*

Leider hat das Angeln und die Angler in der Gesellschaft insgesamt nicht den Stellenwert, den wir als Betroffene dem gerne einräumen würden. 

Schützerverbände versuchen das Angeln als Tierquälerei und Mord hinzustellen, viele Gewässer wurden aus verschiedensten Interessen zu „monotonen Industriefolgegewässern“ verbaut, Kormorane sind wichtiger als die unter Wasser nicht so sichtbaren, dennoch unbestreitbar genetisch wertvollen einheimischen Bestände an z. B. Äschen oder Bachforellen. 

Und vom Gesetzgeber kommen – je nach Bundesland, die ja für die Gesetzgebung für Angler zuständig sind – immer wieder mehr oder weniger sinnlose, praxisfremde oder gar kontraproduktive Gesetze und Regelungen.

Da macht es in unseren Augen doch Sinn, wenn das Anglerboard als populärstes Medium für Angler einen Preis verleiht. Und zwar an den- oder diejenigen, die sich in ihrem Tun dafür einsetzen, das Angeln und das Ansehen der Angler in Deutschland „vorwärts zu bringen“. 

Das kann z. B. bedeuten, dass  bürokratische Hürden abgebaut werden, dass „branchenfremde Medien“ ehrlich über Angler berichten, dass Organisationen, Vereine oder Verbände (sowohl von Anglern wie von Nichtanglern) mit Anglern kooperieren, diese unterstützen oder fördern. 

Oder auch dass Politiker aller Ebenen – vom Bundes- bis zum Lokalpolitiker - aktiv für Angler etwas tun. Oder dass Gemeinden, Tourismusverbände oder ähnliche Gastanglern einen außerordentlichen Service für Angler bieten, und, und, und..................

Vorgeschlagen werden können und sollen dabei sowohl Einzelpersonen, aber auch Firmen, Vereine, Verbände, Organisationen, Parteien und, und, und.........

Da soll Eurer Phantasie keine Grenze gesetzt werden.

Dabei wollen wir gerne – wie im Anglerboard üblich - die Mitglieder unseres Forums mit einspannen. Und zwar, indem die Forumsmitglieder zum einen Vorschläge machen können, wer einen solchen Preis verdient haben könnte. 

Und – am Ende des Jahres – indem wir aus den Vorschlägen eine Reihe aussuchen werden, die wir dann im Forum zur Abstimmung stellen werden. So dass die aktiven Mitglieder beim Anglerboard dann entscheiden können, wen sie als würdigen Preisträger des ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKENS sehen wollen.

*Dazu gibt es diesen Thread hier!!*

Zum einen könnt Ihr hier direkt Eure Vorschläge machen. Dabei sollte neben Namen oder Firmierung des jeweiligen Aspiranten auch der Grund aufgeführt sein, warum ihr gerade diese(n) als würdigen Preisträger erachtet. 

Wer das selber nicht einstellen will, kann selbstverständlich das auch per Mail an die Redaktion schicken, dann werden wir das einstellen:

Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de

*Aber immer daran denken:*
Nicht nur einfach eine Person, Firma, Verein, Verband oder sonstiges nennen, sondern immer auch den Grund dazu, warum ihr diese für „preiswürdig“ erachtet - was uns sowohl die Entscheidung erleichtern wird wie sicherlich auch die Diskussion darüber befördern.

Also immer ran an die Tasten, wir sind sowohl auf die Vorschläge wie auch auf die Diskussionen gespannt.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Dann will ich mal anfangen:
Ich halte die brandenburgische Landesregierung für einen würdigen Preisträger, da sie es ermöglicht hat, das friedfischangeln ohne bürokratische Hemmnisse wie Prüfung etc. möglich ist und so zukünftig für viele Brandenburger und Touristen in Brandenburg das Angeln (zumindest mal auf Freidfische) einfacher gemacht wird.
In meinen Augen lobens- und nachahmenswert und preiswürdig!


----------



## chris13 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Richtig die brandeburgische Landesregierung-entlich ein Stück weg von der Bürökratie-Guter Vorschlag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Kommen hoffentlich noch ein paar - sonst hat "Brandenburg" am Ende des Jahres die Abstimmung ja schon gewonnen))


----------



## käptn iglo (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

irgendwie fällt mir da auch nur brandenburg ein.ja brandenburg


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Tolle Idee !

Aber auch nicht ganz einfach. Leider ist´s ja so, dass wirklich anerkennenswerte Leistungen, die darüber hinaus auch einen allgemeinen Nutzen haben, doch eher selten sind.

Brandenburg ist natürlich schon erwähnenswert.
Ich würde, um mal einen zweiten Kandidaten ins Rennen zu bringen, aber auch den DAV erwähnen.
Ich finde es beachtlich, wie der DAV sich - im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten - für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt. Klar ist da auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber immerhin stimmt die Richtung. Ich finde, das sollte auch mal anerkannt werden. In einer Zeit, wo vorauseilender Gehorsam und Tierschutzhörigkeit uns das Leben schwer machen, ist der DAV vielleicht kein Fels in der Brandung, aber doch ein großer Stein. Eine Bestätigung, dass man auf dem richtigen Weg ist, könnte den Verantwortlichen den Rücken stärken.

Und Nein, ich bin nicht Mitglied im DAV.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Und noch einen.

Der Sender Terra Nova bringt sachliche und fundierte Beiträge. Die Sendung Planet Angeln hat durchaus auch eine Öffentlichkeitswirkung. Insbesondere weil man hier nicht reisserisch berichtet, sondern so, dass es auch den Tierschützern schwerfallen dürfte, hier wirklich anstössige Praktiken zu erkennen.
Hervorstechend auch, dass die meisten Berichte aus heimischen Gewässern stammen und durchweg sehr informativ sind. Damit würde man dem Sender auch bescheinigen, dass seine Sendung durchaus Zuschauer hat und den Fortbestand sichern helfen. 

Also den goldenen Haken für die Sendung Planet Angeln.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ich würde da vielleicht eher nicht den DAV als Ganzes vorschlagen, weil es da doch auch einige gibt in den verschiedenen Landes/Regionalgruppierungen,  denen ich das so nicht zugestehen würde, sondern eher den Geschäftsführer vom DAV, Michael Winkel.

Der hängt sich nämlich wirklich rein!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Mal zusammen fassen. Bis jetzt sinds also:

>Landesregierung Brandenburg
>DAV
>TerraNova
>Michael Winkel, Gescäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Richtig, ich war da mal wieder zu ungenau.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Sol ich dann den DAV als Nominierung rausnehmen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Noch jemanden gefunden)
Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz

Das sind die beiden, die das Dorschfestival in Heiligenhafen privat organisiert haben, nachdem die Gemeinde/Tourismusverein das nicht mehr machen wollte.

Siehe dazu auch diesen *>>>Magazinartikel*

Damit hier nochmal die Zusammenfassung:
>Landesregierung Brandenburg
>DAV
>TerraNova
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ich schlage Acipenser für seine Aktion zu Unterstützung der Freilassung von Angelkollege Klein vor.


----------



## tamandua (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ich schlage Acipenser für seine Aktion zu Unterstützung der Freilassung von Angelkollege Klein vor.



Dito. Du bist mir um wenige Minuten voraus gewesen


----------



## Matze Lauer (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Terra Nova hätte sie in meinen Augen verdient , da die Sedung (Planet Angeln) echt gut ist und das sowas überhaupt gesendet wird finde ich beachtlich.
Um ihnen zu zeigen das sowas Anerkennung findet würde ich sie Terra Nova geben.


----------



## fjordbutt (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

im jahresrückblick fällt mir da eine ganz grossartige neuerung ein, an der sich hoffendlich noch viele bundesländer beteiligen werden.

:vik: *BRANDENBURG*:vik:


unbedingt klicken: Brandenburg




PS: Thüringen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Wieder zusammen gefasst:
>Landesregierung Brandenburg Begründung
>DAV Begründung
>TerraNova Begründung
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes Begründung
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen Begründung
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion" Begründung


----------



## Knurrhahn (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Heinz Bohlmann

Gründer der ersten deutschen Angelschule.
Begleitet und organisiert Gemeinschaftsangeln und hält Vorträge für Kinder aus dem Land Brandenburg.
Hierfür stellt er jegliches Material welches benötigt wird zur Verfügung.
Zur Zeit macht Petra ihm das Leben schwer, da man die Sache gerne verbieten möchte.


Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

>Landesregierung Brandenburg
>DAV
>TerraNova
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion"
>Heinz Bohlmann, Gründer der ersten deutschen Angelschule.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion"

glaube das ist die genialste sache die gelaufen ist bzw. noch läuft!
das zeigt den enormen zusammenhalt unter anglern !
wenn auch unterstützung von nicht anglern dabei ist!!


----------



## Illexfreak (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Mein vorschlag wäre auch Acipenser, da er wirklich viel für Donald Kleins Freilassung getan hat.


----------



## donlotis (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ein weiterer Vorschlag: Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft für ihre langanhaltenden Versuche, den Lachs und die Meerforelle wieder in NRW anzusiedeln (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

>Landesregierung Brandenburg
>DAV
>TerraNova
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion"
>Heinz Bohlmann, Gründer der ersten deutschen Angelschule
>Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000)


----------



## käptn iglo (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

den faxenkopp von dmax scheint ja so richtig auch keiner erwähnung wert, hupps , war nicht als nominierung gemeint


----------



## iguana417 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

mir ist beim ersten betrachten dieses threads zu aller erst Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion" eingefallen....


----------



## ostseeangler27 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

na dann hätt ich gleich 2! die jedes jahr etwas für unsere Mefos und Angler machen!
Förde-Fishing &Ds Angelsport
mit ihrem Jährlichen Meerforellentreffen welches absolut kostenlos ist,es wird jediglich darum gebeten etwas zu spenden!
auszug von : www.foerde-fishing.de/news/3mefotreff.html

Komplett nicht-kommerzielle Veranstaltung – einfach nur Spass!!!
Allerdings wollen wir auch in diesem Jahr wieder um eine Teilnahmegebühr von 5€ bitten, die wieder komplett als Spende an ein Meerforellenprojekt gespendet werden soll. Dieses kümmert sich um Wiederansiedlung und Renaturierung von Laichgewässern!!!

Organisiert wird das Treffen in diesem Jahr von DS Angelsport www.meerforellenblinker.de und dem Flensburger Meerforellenstammtisch www.foerde-fishing.de 


Dafür ziehe ich meinen Hut!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Was Acipenser da für Donald Klein unternommen hat ist aller Ehren Wert, gar keine Frage.
Auf die Gefahr hin, mich hier unbeliebt zu machen, möchte ich aber doch einen kleinen Einwurf machen.

Wenn ich das Eingangsposting richtig verstanden habe, geht es bei der Preisverleihung um Personen, Institutionen etc. die das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit fördern, bzw. helfen das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu stärken. 

Ganz neutral betrachtet, trifft das bei Acipenser so nicht zu. Keine Frage, dass seine Aktionen als bewundernswerter Akt der Hilfe zu werten sind. Aber wie gesagt, trifft es nicht ganz den Kern *dieser* Auszeichnung. 

Bitte, bitte wertet das nicht als Herabsetzung der Aktionen von Acipenser. Ich finde er hat dafür eine Anerkennung von offizieller Stelle verdient.

Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Wieder zusammen gefasst:
>Landesregierung Brandenburg Begründung
>DAV Begründung
>TerraNova Begründung
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes Begründung
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen Begründung
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion" Begründung
>Heinz Bohlmann, Gründer der ersten deutschen Angelschule Begründung
>Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000) Begründung
Förde-Fishing &Ds Angelsport Begründung


----------



## Raabiat (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was Acipenser da für Donald Klein unternommen hat ist aller Ehren Wert, gar keine Frage.
> Auf die Gefahr hin, mich hier unbeliebt zu machen, möchte ich aber doch einen kleinen Einwurf machen.
> 
> Wenn ich das Eingangsposting richtig verstanden habe, geht es bei der Preisverleihung um Personen, Institutionen etc. die das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit fördern, bzw. helfen das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu stärken.
> ...



Hallo Ralf,
keine Angst, deine Aussage wird hier schon niemand falsch verstehen, zumal du ja noch sehr verständlich geschildert hast worum es dir geht.

Für mich (ganz klar nur meine Meinung) passt die Aktion von und mit Acipenser sehr gut zur Nominierung weil die anglerische Gemeinschaft (wenn es denn mal öffentlich wird und auch gewürdigt wird) damit  nicht mehr nur als eigenbrödlerisches Völkchen dargestellt wird, sondern auch der Zusammenhalt und das füreinander Einstehen und Engagieren der Öffentlichkeit kund getan wird. Zumindest erhoffe ich mir das davon. Es ist eine Aktion von Anglern für einen Angler und wenn es der Öffentlichkeit vermittelt wird kann diese Aktion dazu beitragen den Angler als sozial engagierten Menschen rüberzubringen.....

Ich find schon das eine Nominierung gerechtfertigt ist |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Und ich finds gut dass Ihr auch unaufgeregt darüber diskutieren könnt - genau dafür ist dieser Thread (neben den Nominierungen an sich) nämlöich da!

Lob an Euch!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ich tacker das mal oben fest, da das ja noch das ganze Jahr laufen wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> keine Angst, deine Aussage wird hier schon niemand falsch verstehen, zumal du ja noch sehr verständlich geschildert hast worum es dir geht.
> 
> Für mich (ganz klar nur meine Meinung) passt die Aktion von und mit Acipenser sehr gut zur Nominierung weil die anglerische Gemeinschaft (wenn es denn mal öffentlich wird und auch gewürdigt wird) damit nicht mehr nur als eigenbrödlerisches Völkchen dargestellt wird, sondern auch der Zusammenhalt und das füreinander Einstehen und Engagieren der Öffentlichkeit kund getan wird. Zumindest erhoffe ich mir das davon. Es ist eine Aktion von Anglern für einen Angler und wenn es der Öffentlichkeit vermittelt wird kann diese Aktion dazu beitragen den Angler als sozial engagierten Menschen rüberzubringen.....
> ...


 
Danke für die sachliche Gegenargumentation. Natürlich kann man das unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sehen. Und die Nominierung ist in jedem Fall gerechtfertigt. Acipenser hat halt einen enormen emotionalen Vorteil bei dieser Sache und das wollte ich eigentlich nur zu bedenken geben. Wenn er´s dann wird, hat er in jedem Fall meine Glückwünsche. Meine Hochachtung hat er sowieso.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorschlag: Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft für ihre langanhaltenden Versuche, den Lachs und die Meerforelle wieder in NRW anzusiedeln (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000).


Wenn man hier schon diskutieren darf, dann ist auch sicherlich Kritik erlaubt, oder? Bitte nicht persönlcih werten, was jetzt kommt - aber ich möchte diese Nominierung doch hinterfragen:

Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft hat nach dem Jahr 2000 das sogenannte Wanderfischprogramm aufgenommen und unterstützt. Seit hiebei auch andere Fischarten (bei denen es imho wensentlich mehr Sinn macht) unterstützt werden ist das Projekt imho deutlich sinnvoller geworden.
Das was das Programm "Lachs 2000" gewesen ist, war jedoch ein Projekt des Landes NRW (LÖBF - Dezernate für Fischerei) und hatte im Prinzip erstmal nichts mit der RHeinfischereigenossenschaft zu tun.
Ich schreib jetzt lieber mal nix dazu, wieviel Geld dort ausgegeben wurde und wie die Ergebnisse heutzutage sind... sonst müssen wir noch was angeladäquates zur "Goldenen Himbeere" erfinden! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



> Wenn man hier schon diskutieren darf, dann ist auch sicherlich Kritik erlaubt, oder?


Genau das ist Sinn und Zweck des Threads hier:
Personen und/oder Institutionen zu nominieren, die man für würdig hält einen solchen Preis vom Anglerboard zu bekommen.

Und darüber zu diskutieren, ob eine Nominierung gerechtfertigt ist und/oder ob etwas dagegen spricht.

So können sich die User über die verschiedenen "Aspiranten" ein Bild machen und dann bei der Abstimmung entsprechend reagieren.

*Ich bedanke mich nochmals ausdrücklich für die bisher immer sachlichen Diskussionen und hoffe dass das auch so bleibt!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Wieder zusammen gefasst:
>Landesregierung Brandenburg Begründung
>DAV Begründung
>TerraNova Begründung
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes Begründung
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen Begründung
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion" Begründung
>Heinz Bohlmann, Gründer der ersten deutschen AngelschuleBegründung
>Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000) Begründung
Förde-Fishing &Ds Angelsport Begründung


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Brandenburg wäre für mich auch ok. 


Gruß Benny


----------



## beach (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Hallo,#h 

mal nur so ein Gedanke....
Wie wär's, wenn man all diesen Personen bzw. Vereinigungen einen Preis zukommen liese? Verdient hätts ja auf die eine o. andere Art ein Jeder, Meinetwegen im Rahmen einer Fernsehsendung (evtl. auf Terra Nova).


Gruß beach


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Grundsätzlich denkbar, aber warten wir erst mal ab, was das Jahr noch so bringt an Vorschlägen - nicht dass wir am Ende 100 Preise vergeben müssen (obwohl das ja eigentlich gut wäre, wen sich so viele Leute/Institutuionen für Angler einsetzen würden).
Zudem wollen wir hier nicht das Prozedere diskutieren, sondern Vorschläge)


----------



## Jirko (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

nabend thomas #h

die links im posting nummero 34 haben teilweise das gleiche ziel! müsste mal geändet werden... wünsch dir noch nen feinen abend #h


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Aus meiner Sicht sollte Acipenser das Rennen machen. Was er an Zeit und Mühen investiert hat ist vorbildlich!

Selbstverständlich haben sich auch die anderen verdient gemacht, insbesondere Michael Winkel, welche ich persönlich sehr schätze.


----------



## Fischfütterer (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Acipenser hat's auf jeden Fall verdient... 
Jedoch möchte ich hier auch gewisse Leute zur Nominierung aufstellen, die sich in den letzten Jahren für die Errichtung von Fischtreppen an Fulda und Eder eingesetzt haben. 
Leider kann ich nicht mit Namen aufwarten, jedoch wurden etliche Millionen dafür ausgegeben und meines Erachtens mal sinnvoll verwendet!

Gruß Fischfütterer


----------



## Pete (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

mein kanditat: djac...im zusammenhang mit dem tröt "betrug bei schwimmanzügen" hat er sich die mühe gemacht, diverse produkte diverser hersteller zu untersuchen sowie ein umfangreiches schreiben an die zuständige prüfbehörde verfasst...im sinner unser aller sicherheit...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=90152


----------



## lounger (2. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Da der Zweck 



> die sich in ihrem Tun dafür einsetzen, das Angeln und das Ansehen der Angler in Deutschland „vorwärts zu bringen“.



sein soll fände ich es besser tatsächlich solche zu nominieren, die dies mit Außenwirkung tun.

Angler, die sich für andere einsetzen, und Angler, die sich uneigennützig für Produktinformationen und -kennzeichnungen einsetzen finde ich super, halte ich für eine andere Kategorie. Diese könnte man ja noch einführen. "Our best" oder so.

Ich hatte spontan die Brandenburger im Sinn, da dies tatsächlich außerhalb der Anglerschaft und unserer Medien wirksam ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Auch ne gute Idee mit der "Außenwirkung".

Aber:


> Angler, die sich für andere einsetzen, und Angler, die sich uneigennützig für Produktinformationen und -kennzeichnungen einsetzen finde ich super, halte ich für eine andere Kategorie.


Auch hier sollte man die Außenwirkung nicht ganz unterschätzen (zumindest was Donald Klein angeht, aber auch die eschichte mit den Schwimmanzügen wird sicherlich außerhalb der Anglerschaft wahrgenommen werden (zumindest inuzwischen mal in der Bürokratie)).

Deshalb bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher ob eine Trennung wirklich sinnvoll wäre und wir werden es für dieses Jahr auf alle Fälle mal belassen wie es jetzt läuft.

Kann dann je nachdem wie es laufen wird, näxtes Jahr anders aussehen.

In diesem Sinne *DANKE* für den Hinweis und gleihzeitig die Bitte hier nur Vorschläge und/oder Argumente dafür/dagegen zu posten.
Danke


----------



## elch6 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Hier gehört auch die Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe rein, die es Kindern aus sozial schwachen Kreisen ermöglicht den Angelschein zu machen und einen schönen Angelurlaub zu verbringen. www.royal-fishing.de

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fishing (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



elch6 schrieb:


> Hier gehört auch die Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe rein, die es Kindern aus sozial schwachen Kreisen ermöglicht den Angelschein zu machen und einen schönen Angelurlaub zu verbringen. www.royal-fishing.de
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



@elch6,

Auch eine Möglichkeit...

Zugegebenermaßen ist das, was die Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe leistet sehr anzuerkennen, jedoch habe ich mit Deinem Vorschlag desswegen Bauchschmerzen, da die Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe ein Gewächs der Zeitschrift Blinker (nix gegen den Blinker, ich lese ihn selbst) und somit "kommerzieller Nutzung" nicht unbedingt entgegenstehend ist.

Ich möchte Dir nicht zu Nahe treten und achte Deinen Vorschlag als Deine Meinung die ich Dir auch nicht absprechen will.

Was ich meine ist, dass nicht auszuschließen ist, dass die RF Kinderhilfe durchaus nicht ganz so uneigennützig agiert, wie wir es vom Eindruck her gerne glauben möchten.

Für mich sollten sich hier Personen/Gruppen/Aktivitäten wiederfinden, die obwohl im Interesse des Angelns aktiv, eben sonst keine Würdigung erfahren würden.


----------



## elch6 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

@Fishing

Na ja, ich möchte meinen Vorschlag hier nicht verteidigen, habe auch kein kommerzielles Interesse daran. Aber wenn schon, glaubst Du eine Angelschule und ein Tackelhändler, siehe Begründung, könnten kein eben solches Interesse haben. Ich will hier keinem etwas unterstellen. Aber in diesem Fall halte ich mich an den Spruch

Tue Gutes und rede darüber

Lang Rede kurzer Sinn

Für mich gehören alle die hier rein die helfen das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern. 
Oder

Gleiches Unrecht für Alle 

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fishing (11. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



elch6 schrieb:


> @Fishing
> 
> 
> Für mich gehören alle die hier rein die helfen das Bild der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern.
> ...



@elch6,

hast mich überzeugt. Einwand zurückgezogen. Also dann, rein mit der Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Wenn von der Mehrheit gewünscht, nehme ich die Blinker  - Kinderhilfe mit auf.

Gebe allerdings dabei zu bedenken, dass letztlich (fast) jeder Angelverein mehr oder gleiches für Kinder/Jugendliche leistet - allerdings zugegeben ohne den gleichen "Öffentlichkeitseffekt".


----------



## bonobo (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Bin durch Zufall auf den „Handicap Anglerverband in Deutschland“ (HAD) gestoßen, da ich nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht habe, mit meinem Bruder (sitzt im Rollstuhl – hat keinen Fischereischein) angeln zu gehen. Ich möchte gerne den „Handicap Anglerverband in Deutschland“ (HAD) vorschlagen und die bereits schon erwähnten Beiträge zum Land Brandenburg unterstützen.

*Begründung HAD:*
Dieser Verein leistet hervorragende Arbeit auf dem Sektor „Angeln für Behinderte“. Obwohl mein Bruder und ich keine Mitglieder des HAD sind, erhielten wir freundliche und kompetente Auskunft. Das Allgemeinwohl behinderter Angler steht also über den Vereinsinteressen. Dieser Verein setzt sich dafür ein, das unsere Anglerkollegen mit Handicap ihr Hobby ausüben können. Es handelt sich um einen Spezialverein des DAV. Der HAD organisiert Treffen, betreut und kümmert sich um die individuellen Anliegen der Anglerkollegen, trägt zur Integration Behinderter bei und stellt sogar die Nationalmannschaft bei den Weltmeisterschaften der Behinderten.
Gerade weil auf dem Gebiet des Behindertensports (speziell Angeln) noch viel zu unternehmen ist, sollte die Arbeit des HAD honoriert werden.

*Begründung für das **Land Brandenburg **zur Einführung der Friedfischangelei ohne Prüfung:*
Jungangler und Jugendliche werden früher ans Angeln herangeführt. Jungangler lernen, dass Fische nicht aussehen wie Stäbchen. Jugendliche verbringen mehr Zeit in der Natur, statt auf Flateratepartys. Diese Regelung erleichtert auch den Wiedereinstieg ehemaliger Angler und gibt Interessierten die Möglichkeit, das Angeln und den Umgang mit der Natur kennen zu lernen. Und wer auf den Geschmack des Angelns kommt, wird auch zu gegebener Zeit seine Fischereiprüfung ablegen und in Vereine eintreten. Damit wird - langfristig gesehen - dem Mitgliederschwund bei den Vereinen entgegen gewirkt.
Zudem hat das Land Brandenburg damit einen wichtigen Schritt zum Bürokratieabbau beigetragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Akzeptiert und mit aufgenommen!


----------



## Angler-NRW (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

|good:

HAD ist ein guter Vorschlag #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Wieder zusammen gefasst:
>Landesregierung Brandenburg Begründung
>DAV Begründung
>TerraNova Begründung
>Michael Winkel, Geschäftsführer des DAV - Bundesverbandes Begründung
>Georg Rehse und Michael Schwartz, Dorschfestival Heiligenhafen Begründung
>Acipenser für die "Donald Klein Aktion" Begründung
>Heinz Bohlmann, Gründer der ersten deutschen Angelschule Begründung
>Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft (ehemals Programm Lachs 2000) Begründung
>Förde-Fishing &Ds Angelsport Begründung
>Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe Begründung
>Handicap Anglerverband Begründung


----------



## GoldRapper (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

ich wäre auch auf jedenfall für die sendung planet angeln! diese sendung bringt viele , auch junge leute, auf den geschmack angeln zugehen. dessweiteren ist sie sehr informativ. auch angler die ihr ganzes leben lang am ball sind können hier so einige tipp´s und tricks abgucken! man lernt viel über andere länder und ist leider eine der einzigsten angelsendungen die ich kenne! 

also schlage ich vor: der GoldeneAngelhaken 2007 geht an Terra Nova bzw. die sendung planet angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Prinzipiell richtig, da aber TerraNova am 10.07. den Sendebetrieb einstellt, nun auch relativ sinnfrei....


----------



## Udolf (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Also ich tendiere auch zur Royal fishing Kinderhilfe, immerhin sind da Prominente die ganz aus freien Stücken und völlig kostenlos mitmachen um Kindern eine Sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung zu ermöglichen und auch den Kindern endlich mal wieder die Natur nahezubringen.
Kinder die Geld haben spielen mit Konsohlen und kommen nicht vor die Hütte und Kinder die kein Geld haben sitzen den lieben langen Tag vor dem TV.

Auch wenn die Kinder jetzt nicht so arm wären, finde ich die Idee der Einrichtung gut, weil die Kinder endlich mal wieder was über die Natur lernen können und das in echt und Farbe und nicht aus Filmen oder Büchern.

Diese Einrichtung hat meiner Meinung nach diesen und auch viele andere Preise verdient.

Gruß... Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ich persönlich sehe das auch eher so:


			
				Fishing schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich meine ist, dass nicht auszuschließen ist, dass die RF Kinderhilfe durchaus nicht ganz so uneigennützig agiert, wie wir es vom Eindruck her gerne glauben möchten.



Da aber auch das stimmt:


			
				elch6 schrieb:
			
		

> Tue Gutes und rede darüber
> 
> Lang Rede kurzer Sinn
> 
> ...



Haben wirs ja mit aufgenommen.


Dennoch sind meine Favoriten andere....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Den typ von fisch&fun könnte man auch in die liste mit aufnehmen! Is ne töffte Sendung und sehr interessant wie sich die neulinge gegen die profis schlagen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ich glaube persönlich kaum, dass "Auwa" hier ne Mehrheit kriegen würde (meine Stimme jedenfalls nicht) ))


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Bevor ich Au(w)a meine Stimme geben würde, bekäme sie Fips Asmussen mit seinen Uralt Witzen. Der ist zwar genauso peinlich, aber wenigstens nicht in Verbindung mit unserem Hobby.

Ralf


----------



## hildes (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ulrich Weiß, Vorsitzender des Fischereivereins Nürnberg (1100 Mitglieder und verantwortlich für 18 Gewässer in Mittelfranken) 

Dieser Verein setzt sich z.B. im Rahmen der Nürnberger Fischtage ein um über die einheimischen Fischarten aufzuklären. 

Informiert wird über die Pegnitz(der Fluss) im Stadtgebiet, welcher Lebensraum für 24 Fischarten ist, und zwar über die in den aufgestellten Aquarien. Dann auch über das jährliche "Reinigungsprogramm" des Verreins, welcher ca. 30 t Müll aus dem Fluss "fischt"...
Es werden  und zahlreichen mit Leidenschaft vorgetragener Kochtipps über die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten Weißfische zuzubereiten.

So eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit muss belohnt werden


----------



## Udolf (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Ich will nochmal auf Royal fishing zurück kommen.

Sicher ist es eine Einrichtung des Blinker, aber was ich erlebt habe fand ich gut und will es hier mal erwähnen.

Ich bin Im Blinkerboard Mitglied und so kam es das ich dieses Jahr mit auf dem Boardietreffen war, wir hatten viel Spaß und sogar Fische.#6

Naja, als wir zurück waren haben wir gehört dass das Budget was der Blinker eingeplant hatte nicht ganz ausgegeben wurde, ich glaube es waren 400 und bisschen was und wir (die mit waren) wurden gefragt, ob wir was dagegen hätten wenn es an die Kinderhilfe gespendet werden würde(sie hätten uns das ja nicht sagen müssen, das noch was übrig ist) und wir haben alle zugestimmt und das ist finde ich eine wirklich feine Sache.


Gruß... Udo


----------



## Carsten1977 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Mahlzeit Leute...
erst mal find ich die Idee echt Klasse, hier Leute oder Institutionen auszuzeichnen, die sich sehr um unser Hobby - und das "Beiwerk" kümmern.

Die bisherigen Vorschläge sind zwar alle o.k., aber ich bitte bei dieser Sache zu bedenken, dass eine Interessensvertretung (z.B. Verband) sich selbstverständlich um die eigenen Belange kümmert, bzw. ein Fernsehsender nur dann sendet, wenn auch die Quoten stimmen. Auch den Vorschlag, das Land Brandenburg zu küren finde ich nicht ganz so glücklich, denn die nötige Sachkunde sollte der Angler schon mitbringen, bevor er auf die Kreatur "Fisch" losgelassen wird (dies stellt lediglich meine Meinung dar).

Meist sind es die Menschen, die kein Aufsehen um ihr eigenes Tun machen, welche einen unbezahlbaren Beitrag an der Angelei und dem Naturschutz leisten - und das ganze auch noch EHRENAMTLICH. Und gerade das ist es, was honoriert werden müsste.

Hiermit Schlage ich Herrn *Heinz Grässner* für die o.g. Auszeichnung vor. Bevor ich diesen Vorschlag begründe, hier ein Zitat aus unserem Forum:  



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> * Heute war *ich mit dem Gewässerwart Norbert Gerdes in Wilhelmshaven beim SFV Wilhelmshaven. Empfangen wurden wir beim Vereinsheim an der Maade von Heinz Gräßner, der auch Präsidiumsmitglied im LV Weser-Ems ist, und der sich sehr für alle bedrohten Kleinfische engagiert.
> 
> ...



Neben der Tätigkeit im Verein (SFV Wilhelmshaven) und dem LV Weser-Ems, setzt er sich sehr für die Aufzucht bedrohter Arten ein. Er betreut nebenbei (mit einigen Vereinskammeraden) eine kleine Ausstellung über eben diese Arten im Rosarium Wilhelmshaven. Im nächsten Jahr soll die ganze Geschichte erweitert werden und zu einer dauerhaften Einrichtung im botanischen Garten werden - ich betone nochmals - alles unentgeltlich und ehrenamtlich.:m

Gruß Carsten


----------



## wodibo (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Und wer hat nun den goldenen Haken?
Oder hab ich was verpaßt vor lauter Rumtreiberei?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Mich würde es auch interessieren,was den jetzt aus dieser Anglerboard-Auszeichnung
geworden ist?
Außerdem möchte ich noch den Boardie Angel-Azubi Floh vorschlagen,für seinen
Umwelteinsatz an der Seinbek.Er hat damit ganz klar gezeigt,das es sich lohnt gegen
Behördlichen Umweltfrevel zu kämpfen.Ein für einen Jugendlichen beispielhaftes Verhalten.
Alles nachzulesen in:Bagger hebt Fische auf's trockene

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Abstimmung geht Februar los.


----------



## rob (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich noch den Boardie Angel-Azubi Floh vorschlagen,für seinen
> Umwelteinsatz an der Seinbek.Er hat damit ganz klar gezeigt,das es sich lohnt gegen
> Behördlichen Umweltfrevel zu kämpfen.Ein für einen Jugendlichen beispielhaftes Verhalten.
> Alles nachzulesen in:Bagger hebt Fische auf's trockene
> ...




das unterschreibe ich auch#6
hat sich echt verdient aufgestellt zu werden der jung!
lg rob


----------



## nemles (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Yepp, Floh hat auch meine volle Unterstützung#6#6#6

So ein Verhalten, gerade bei unseren jüngeren Menschen ist
(leider) nicht so selbstverständlich und daher:

ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN AN ANGEL-AZUBI FLOH:vik:


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abstimmung geht Februar los.


28.Februar 2008 22.08 Uhr#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Der ANGLERBOARDGOLDHAKEN - Ein Preis für Personen oder Institutionen*

Warten aufs Magazin, kommt am Montag oder Dienstag..


----------

